# IWC Movements



## malkoun1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a question about the movements that IWC uses. I have read on this site and others that the Portofino watches use modified ETA movements, while the salesman at the local IWC boutique assured me that all IWC movements are now made "in-house." Is that true? What about the Portuguese line, does that use "in-house" movements?

Also, I have been told that Jaeger LeCoultre makes a different movement for each of its watches, so that even if one of the models is not in limited edition, it still has its own unique movement, is that the same for the "in-house" IWC movements? Which other watches do the same as JLC?

Thank you


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

IWC now uses Selllita in some models.


----------



## charles2 (Nov 17, 2010)

The port chrono uses a modified Valjoux movement.
The portuguese automatic features an in-house movement.


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

malkoun1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question about the movements that IWC uses. I have read on this site and others that the Portofino watches use modified ETA movements, while the salesman at the local IWC boutique assured me that all IWC movements are now made "in-house." Is that true? What about the Portuguese line, does that use "in-house" movements?
> 
> ...


IWC has some well-regarded in-house movements in some of its higher end pieces. Many, however, use ETA movements that are made to IWC specs (whatever those may be). There was a time when IWC modified ETA movements themselves but no longer. What you were told is not accurate.

As to JLC, while they have a wide range of in-house movements, I am also not sure it is true that every model has a unique movement. I am not a big JLC person but I suspect that there are certainly models that share the same movement.


----------



## Vahalis (May 15, 2011)

IWC inhouse movements are listed in the catalogue: http://media3.iwc.com/site_media/pdf/IWC_Catalogue_2012-13_EN.pdf , see page 18. Others are not inhouse.


----------



## malkoun1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I was already very disappointed with the sales man at the local IWC boutique, and this makes things even worse.


----------



## Rjlaero1 (May 31, 2012)

I'm more concerned about accuracy, but I understand the in house debate, especially as the price goes up.

I've read more than a few complaints about IWCs pricer models with in house movements ( 7 day port / BP) and a lack of good timekeeping. 

Paying more money for in house movements that struggle to keep good time with the less expensive eta watches. It becomes a bit of a twisted debate.


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

malkoun1 said:


> Thank you for the replies. I was already very disappointed with the sales man at the local IWC boutique, and this makes things even worse.


The sad fact of life that I think most of us have come to terms with is that those who sell watches often know less about the product that they are selling than those of us who love watches and frequent these boards. While boutiques are usually better in this regard, I visited the new Rolex boutique in NYC a couple of weeks ago and the salesperson made a few misstatements about particular models that surprised me. Omega boutique offered a similar experience with an attractive young lady who seemed to know very little of the technical aspects of what she was selling.


----------



## Rjlaero1 (May 31, 2012)

Like any sort of sales, part of it is image for a store & who they hire.

Lots of sales people know very little about the product they sell.

Sales is usually high turnover, no matter what the product.


----------



## Vahalis (May 15, 2011)

malkoun1 said:


> Thank you for the replies. I was already very disappointed with the sales man at the local IWC boutique, and this makes things even worse.


I can understand you are disappointed with the salesperson, he clearly doesn't know what he is talking about, but what makes it worse?


----------



## mfserge (Feb 26, 2010)

Rjlaero1 said:


> I'm more concerned about accuracy, but I understand the in house debate, especially as the price goes up.
> 
> I've read more than a few complaints about IWCs pricer models with in house movements ( 7 day port / BP) and a lack of good timekeeping.
> 
> Paying more money for in house movements that struggle to keep good time with the less expensive eta watches. It becomes a bit of a twisted debate.


I have had my 5001 for 6 weeks now and it's a combined 7 seconds fast over 6 weeks. Gaining one second a week is remarkable. The early 7day movements had issues, that has been resolved by IWC.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

The salesman was full of it.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-( There's a lot of that going around.


RogerP said:


> The salesman was full of it.


----------



## Rjlaero1 (May 31, 2012)

I don't know what is considered "early" in terms of age with the 7 day movement. 

I'm just going back 2-3 years and what some owners have experienced and the reviews I've read. 

There's a thread on here about the accuracy of 7 day owners, and it didn't seem too stellar for watches in the $8-12,000 range. 

I've honestly been scarred away a bit in trying to pursue a 7 day Portuguese one day. My personal favorite watch of many thousands I've looked at. 

In house doesn't mean much too me if I have concerns about accuracy.

But I guess as a buyer of mechanical watches, you have to be realistic as to what your buying and have tempered expectations.

If I bought any IWC now, it would probably be the portofino chrono.


----------



## malkoun1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Vahalis said:


> I can understand you are disappointed with the salesperson, he clearly doesn't know what he is talking about, but what makes it worse?


Just his overall approach, seemed to decide what watch I should like and was not too willing to show me other models or really get into a deeper conversation than just how the watch looked.


----------



## malkoun1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Rjlaero1 said:


> I don't know what is considered "early" in terms of age with the 7 day movement.
> 
> I'm just going back 2-3 years and what some owners have experienced and the reviews I've read.
> 
> ...


I would have liked a watch from the Portofino line, but the fact that they are not in-house movements and that the models I liked did not have a display case-back really put me off. I am, however, thinking of taking another look at them.


----------



## JP Chestnut (Apr 12, 2011)

watchhound said:


> IWC has some well-regarded in-house movements in some of its higher end pieces. Many, however, use ETA movements that are made to IWC specs (whatever those may be). There was a time when IWC modified ETA movements themselves but no longer. What you were told is not accurate.
> 
> _*As to JLC, while they have a wide range of in-house movements, I am also not sure it is true that every model has a unique movement. I am not a big JLC person but I suspect that there are certainly models that share the same movement*_.


JLC is 100% in-house, but some models share the same movement.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

JP Chestnut said:


> JLC is 100% in-house, but some models share the same movement.


That's my understanding. I'm not at all sure, though, what significance (if any) should attach to this concept of a unique movement in each model. That would seem an odd approach, to say the least, from a manufacturing standpoint. JLC's range of current prodction in-house calibers is quite broad, however. Can't immediately think of who would have more.


----------



## JP Chestnut (Apr 12, 2011)

RogerP said:


> That's my understanding. I'm not at all sure, though, what significance (if any) should attach to this concept of a unique movement in each model. That would seem an odd approach, to say the least, from a manufacturing standpoint. JLC's range of current prodction in-house calibers is quite broad, however. Can't immediately think of who would have more.


I've heard, though I don't know for sure, that when Lange produces a new case size that they create a new movement of the correct diameter. I suspect, if this is true, that this might be the closest that anyone comes. Really though, recalling all the problems that IWC has had with early versions of newly released movements, I can't imagine that anyone in their right mind would want a company to offer 50 different movements which they sell for 5 years or less. The reliability would be horrible, and the service parts would be a nightmare.


----------



## Rjlaero1 (May 31, 2012)

I think the portofino line up is a great value for the money, considering the high cost of other iwc models.

I'm going to look at the face of the watch 98% of the time on my wrist.

So worrying about decoration on the back is not as important to me. IWC wants people to pay up for the 7 day Portuguese, so you can't make the portofino too appealing for $5000 less money.

I'm just not sold on the in house movement of the higher end IWCs.


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

JP Chestnut said:


> I've heard, though I don't know for sure, that when Lange produces a new case size that they create a new movement of the correct diameter. I suspect, if this is true, that this might be the closest that anyone comes. Really though, recalling all the problems that IWC has had with early versions of newly released movements, I can't imagine that anyone in their right mind would want a company to offer 50 different movements which they sell for 5 years or less. The reliability would be horrible, and the service parts would be a nightmare.


This is so very true. IWC is great. But ALS is simply superb.


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

For me, I would want a dress watch to have an in-house movt as a dress watch to me is about refinement rather than ruggedness or utilitarianism. For a diver on the other hand, I would care more about the durability of the case material, the legibility of the dial, the action of the bezel etc. In this case, I would be more willing to go ETA. Might even prefer to keep the cost down. And this bears out with my Aquatimer. The ETA movement within it ran for nearly a decade and a half with no problems. I wouldn't want a in-house movt making my 5k diver into a 10k one, for example because at a certain price point, I won't use it as a true sports watch anymore. The past practice of IWC modifying the ETA movements house was the perfect comprmise, imho.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Is Calibre 98295 an inhouse movement?


----------



## solidus2 (Jul 31, 2008)

wuyeah said:


> Is Calibre 98295 an inhouse movement?


Yes. 5 digit movements starting with 50, 59, 80, 89 and 98 are in-house.


----------

